# Calling off while on a final warning



## tjetitans02 (Nov 26, 2022)

Got put on a final warning for attendance about 7-8 months ago. I feel like I went from a coaching to a final way too quickly and without much warning, but that’s besides the point. Anyways, have been to every shift 3 days a week for 7-8 months straight, maybe one or two lates that were out of my control and I gave notice for. Now wondering if I would even be able to call off for a shift tmrw because I have been bed ridden sick since last night? Don’t even know how I’d get the strength to get out of bed. Will the obvious improvement in my attendance over the last half year plus give me a pass or will I just be fired because I’m still in the 12 months probation?


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 26, 2022)

Idk. Call your HR and ask.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 26, 2022)

Depends.  No way you went from coaching to final, you would have gotten a ca first.  your attendance sucked, you were warned, probably more than once, didnt get better so ca, didn’t get better so final, and a few lates with no action, and want another pass?  If you are that sick, contact benefits center for a meducal loa, and then provide the medical to verify.  That will protect your job.  I assume you don’t have any sick pay, probably already blew through that as fast as you got it.


----------



## MrT (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm not going to say you can because I obviously don't work at your store, but you would definitely not at my store.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Nov 27, 2022)

Time to look for another job


----------

